

Basic quantum physics tabletop sim Kickstarter review - charliemote
http://www.giantfreakinrobot.com/sci/geeks-launch-kickstarter-campaign-fund-quantum-physics-board-game.html

======
charliemote
"Elbowfish, a game studio in Portland Oregon whose projects feature renderings
from local artists, want to create a whole series of “meaningful games,” or
“fun games that make you think.” Elbowfish is working with PandaGM, who
manufactured Pandemic, among others. This is a huge vote in their favor.

The premise of Antimatter Matters seems simple: players try to build an atom
by amassing the correct elementary particles. I’ve always wanted to do that!
As expected, there are challenges, including antimatter collisions, cosmic
radiation, solar flares, and the one I most look forward to, “quantum
entanglement.”

The game takes place in the near(ish) future, in a space laboratory orbiting
Earth. Players race to become the first human to successfully construct matter
from particles, including quarks. Elbowfish describes Antimatter Matters as
“set-collection and pattern-building” game that “balances deliberate strategic
choices, surprising interactions with other players and the unpredictable
nature of the universe.” This game sounds better and better!

Unlike Risk, an average game takes about 45 minutes to play, and in one of its
most exciting features, the game can be played competitively or cooperatively.
Antimatter Matters, then, would be suitable not just for vacations, but also
for classrooms.

Donors to the Kickstarter campaign get a variety of awards (including the game
itself) depending on their pledge amounts. The campaign ends in a few days and
is still about $10,000 short of its $33,000 goal. If the goal is met, rewards
will be delivered by the end of this year, and you know what that means —
Antimatter Matters for Christmas! Nothing like a little quantum physics to
spread yule-time cheer and to make those quarrels between relatives even more
entertaining."

